# VW Scirocco RS Quattro (2.5 tfsi + dq500 + haldex4)



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Hi guys, I would try to make an interesting story for you in this thread 
At the moment I have the goal to make a project that haven't been done in Russia before.

We are building VW Scirocco RS Quattro.










Here I'll post photos of finished parts.

1) Cluster

















2) Headlights Black edition









3) Wheels
BBS RG 18*9.2 et35 + Michelin Pilot Super Sport 265/40 r18 XL


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

So its been bought at 24.01.2014. 2.0t, 26k km, dsg, leather seats, on r16 alloys and full stock 

















First half of a year. List of changes
1) Rear R bumper and Ragazzon exhaust. Rear R lights. Full black interior set

















2) Audio system based on RNS-510. Audison Bit Ten + Alpine PDX-F6 + Massive Audio CK6 + Alpine SWG-1044

























3) Audi A5 r18 alloys in Coral Red and on Nitto tires









4) Peloquin LSD and Eibach springs









5) Audi S3 Intercooler and Brembo 4pot 330x28









And we've started choosing new color on April 2014. LD5Y Monza Blue that you were able to see at first time in 1984 on VW Golf GTI mk2 but with a bit new formula in our project.

























May 2014









































In the end of summer it's exterior was finished including Audi R8 R19 allows (set of front wheels only)









































Stay tuned.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Guys, I've read my previous posts. My English isn't fluent, sorry for the mistakes. :-/

2nd part of the story is different to 1st one. Its about 11 month from july 2014 till may 2015. There were so much diffrent changes in this rocco that I need too much time to write in consistent manner. Let is be a list.

1) Travels
I've traveled a lot this period, more than 50 000 km. 10+ cities in Russia, Berlin, Norway, Sweden, Finland, Estonia, Lithuania, Belarus, Denmark and others.
We were the 1st in Berlin to buy Apple Watch

















Stuck in a field and slept that night in car somewhere in the middle of Norway

















2) Photo sessions
#1 - https://www.drive2.ru/l/5438581/









#2 - Scirocco-Club.ru calendar 2015 photoshoot








prt 1 - https://www.drive2.ru/l/5597045/
prt 2 - https://www.drive2.ru/l/5600408/
prt 3 - https://www.drive2.ru/l/5605469/










3) Turbos and power
- IHI and E-tuners st.2 95 ron
- k04 and E-tuners st.3+ 95 ron
- IHI and E-tuners st.2+ 98 ron
And I've finally chosen st.2 280hp for fwd scirocco because it much and much faster for daily use because of fast turbo pick-up.









4) Seats
- stock seats from TTRS full electro
- Recaro Sportster CS from Renault Megane RS
- stock scirocco (installed now)

















5) Wheels
I 've had 17 sets of wheels by that moment and all info is here in Russian, except of 20s of Audi S8








Now I have 2 sets of the best wheels I know.
Summer - Audi R8 19x8.5 et42 on Michelin Pilot Super Sport XL 245/35/19
Winter - Mitsu EVO X 18x8.5 et38 on Nokian Hakka R 245/40/18 (redrilled to 5x112 and sleeved like BBS RA on BBS Plant)

















6) Exhausts
- Ragazzon
- OBX
- Miltek
- VW Golf GTI stock catback + 3" downpipe 
- VW Golf 6R stock catback + 3" downpipe

























7) Audio System
- switched RNS-510 with Pioneer SPH-DA120
- switched Pioneer SPH-DA120 with Pioneer DEH-PR99S









8') Other changes that are on car at the moment
Front brakes - Audi TT RS Brembo 4pot 370x30
Front brakes - Audi S3 312x20
Steering rack - Audi TT RS
Steering wheel - Scirocco facelift
Number plate with my initials in Russian A012AH77 - Александр АНикин.


















And there were no important changes between May 2015 and December 2015. I've had a lot problems to think about my life and problems with money. This half of the year I were selling parts to have enough money to pay bills and etc. In December 2015 we started transformation to 4wd - flat floor and exhaust were the 1st.









































At that moment I had a plan to make 2.0t st.2+ + dq500 + haldex4. And I had a dream to swap 2.0t with 3.6 vr6 and add compressor to it. But crisis and fall of Russian currency is sooo big, that I understood it impossible to in case of money. For example cheapest Audi RS3 with 300k km in Europe is about 30 000+ Eur, but in Russia I've bought mine for less then 15000+ Eur. In Rubbles this 30k Eur in 2014 are the same as 15k Eur in 2016.
This is the story of my 2 years with VW Scirocco. 

Then have happened accident on 9th of Feb 2016 and we start building my Scirocco almost from scratch 

Audi RS3 was the 1st thing bought for the project and floor of VW Golf 6R is the 2nd


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

process of dismantling (if this word correct)
































































Ordered these components



























And fists of TT both rear and front.

















Stay tuned.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Major problem after accident is right longeron. It can't be repaired anyhow.

















It need to be changed with new one. We've decided to buy it from AWD model and yesterday I found part of Audi S3 with floor and paid. Bingo  Only on 9th of March will be delivered to our garage http://www.vag-on.com









We will make rear longerons like AWD models have:
right - swap with new one from awd
left - custom gain /made like awd

My rocco will be the first in the world prepared to awd as it should be done. I hope 

P.S. Very rare Golf V GTI 3-door buckets are on the way too.









Previous owner sent me these pics of them. There a lot of work to do....


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Got some parts during last weekend

Shell and bamper









Amp

















And Raecaro buckets!! Temporary installed into RS3


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Set of aluminium stuff for my Rocco is ready and delivered:
- dq500 filter housing with magnet in it (didn't choose color yet)
- subframe locking collar kit
- dogbone mount insert

These stuff were produced on our small manufactory in Russia.
RS-Club.com -------> https://www.instagram.com/rsclub_com/




























neodymium magnet inside to catch metal shavings









I'll make more photos during installation. I promise


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

You won't believe me, but I decided to sell original Recaros. I was riding in them during one week on RS3 and understood that they are not this good to be in my Rocco. So... I guess that I'll buy again Recaro Sportster CS. Old photo of my first set.









"What's new?"
I hope you'll ask this question opening this thread each time )))

Last photos of my RS3 before start of it's striping.


























Aaand we've started yesterday.
















Put out set of rear bumper and steps for first customer ))

This week I'll ride like this 









About rocco. 
We've found rear part finally and I hopr it will come to our garage very very soon from Poland. The line for cut are on photos 

























Spec list will be in next post. I need some time to translate in correctly.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Speclist.
I would say that 90% of this list is the plan not an expectations. Ask your questions in the end and I'll be happy to share my experience with you.

*Exterior*
Turquoise color - Monza Blue a bit tuned (color of VW Scirocco GTX mk2 '84)
Stock front lights custom detailed inside (piano black + turquoise) 
Front bumper - Scirocco R FL
Rear bamper - Scirocco R FL
Side steps - Scirocco R
8 park sensors - Scirocco FL
Fiberglass lightweight wide front fender (+2cm each side) - custom by rs-club.com
Fiberglass lightweight hood for 2.5T Engine - custom by rs-club.com
Fiberglass lightweight rear diffusor r32 style - custom by rs-club.com
Ducktail rear spoiler - custom by rs-club.com

*Wheels*
Summer - Audi R8 19*8.5 et42 + Michelin Pilot Super Sport 245/35 r19 XL
Winter - BBS RG 18*8.5 et38 + Nokian Hakkapelita R 245/40 r18 XL

*Interior* 
Stock with main part of grey parts colored into piano black
Recaro Sportster CS front seats
RS gearbox knob
Steering wheel - Scirocco FL

*Audio system*
Pioneer DEX-P99RS + iPhone via usb
Eton MAS 160 + Eton CX 280 HG
Custon subwoofer based on Eton 10-600 BR - x2
Eton MA 150.4 + Eton MA 750.1

*Engine, gearbox and drivetrain*
2.5 tfsi (CEPA) Audi RS3
E-Tuners St. 2 400-450hp 95RON
Stock Intake with K&N air filter inside, Stock turbo after full rebuild (BorgWarner k16)
Wagner EVO 1 intercooler
Aluminium engine radiator Mishimoto for Golf R32
Custom exhaust based on stock: 100mm -> 76mm 2x -> subaru sportcats 2x -> 76mm -> Golf 6R stock cutback
dq500 gearbox - Audi RS3
dq500 aluminium filter housing with magnet - custom by rs-club.com
Cardan, Shafts front and rear - Audi RS3
Haldex4 OBY + Haldex Performance Controller Ramtech

*Suspension, steering, brake system and etc.*
Steering rack - Audi TTRS
Front and rear fists - Audi TTRS
Front arms - Audi TTRS
Rear underframe - Audi TTRS
Front underframe - Scirocco / RS3
Subframe locking collar kit - custom by rs-club.com
Dogbone mount insert - custom by rs-club.com
Bilstein B14 + front struts of Scirocco R
Sway bars — Audi RS3
Brake system full from Audi TTRS + ATE Ceramic Pads + Otto Z rear perforated disks
ABS and vacuum pump - Audi RS3
Optima 66A battery

*Some photos, how I imagine Rocco will look like.
*hood will very close to this one









Rear part will be the same but on facelift cmponents









Front bumper and lights

















Smth like that.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

The last photo of its ass before accident. Shot at 1st of January 2016, we were 1500km away from home on the way to Sochi.









Finally we got new ass from Poland









And I sold Recaros. Thanks them for experience, nothing more ))


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

2nd parts income. Huge 

List:
— several black interior parts
— side steps R
— right and left doors R assembly. almost new 
— front bumper R FL assembly
— rear lights FL
— rear door R FL assebly
— parking ECU 8 sensors
— intercooler Wagner EVO 1 for TTRS
— rear diffusor R32 stile
— rear aluminium fist
— new original central caps VW for summer Audi R8 wheels set
— hood lock with black control -> *link*

Photos I have






















































Its much bigger than BIG 













































Any questions?


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

New arrival.

Alu Mishimoto radiator









K&N filter for stock intake box









Powerflex dogbone mount insert


























The Double Apex Exhaust Toggle Button and USB PassThrough


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Almost new stock turbo has come today. 7000 km only on it



















Photos that had been done by seller


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Recaro arrived and now are in tailors hands.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Still waiting for the body with fixed rear part. At least 10 day more we need to wait thats why there are nothing serious to write.
Collecting parts and info. That it.

I've decided to sell R8 wheel set and I bought 2nd BBS set for summer. On the way from Japan
BBS Racing DTM RG188 18x9.25 et35 5x114.3 10.3kg Forged
Tyres will be bought later. Michelin Pilot Super Sport 265/40 r18 XL









Here you will see the difference with R8 set









RS gear shift knob on the way to taylor









80% of new wiring has come









And electric exhaust valve has come, too


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

One more donor -> VW Golf 6 R 2012

I'll take out from it for my Rocco these components:
- KESSY
- full rear floor
- air heater
- several small things

Everything else for sale (80+ % sold already). Got it this morning...


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Golf body is almost ready for body works )) this part of the floor we really need to get out for Rocco as soon as possible.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Actual photos of body



















Building berth works finished. Waiting for golf body to switch rear floors.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Several photos from different streams in building process.

1) Body carpaccio
Scirocco




































Golf



























I hope body works will be finished by end of next week.

2) Cluster swap
I have 4 clusters now:
- Tiguan 2013 color 240 (ready for 3d)
- Scirocco 2010 mono 280
- Golf GTI 2009 mono 280
- Scirocco 2015 3d color 300

I like my stock cluster but I like tubes like in GTI and in facelift scirocco. During a week I was thinking to make it color but finally decided to use mine stock as main body. So what will we have in the end?  Smth like that









And I really what to have cluster like this!!

3) Etc.

Tyres had come. Michelin Super Sport 265/40 r18 XL









Checked size of case and battery for it. Optimap ))
Optima YellowTop 66ah 845A









Front lights had come and on the way to paint works









Belts are ready









Engine is waiting...









I don't know why do I have this blog on its forum. There no comments and discussion at all. I thought that I do smth interesting.

It is sad.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Final part of story about clusters.
So.. I want to have in the end cluster with tubes like FL, black/whith screen and correct borders. Double border is bad. Example here








http://www.sciroccocentral.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=18942

I have main body and two donors:
Scirocco 2010 mono 280 # 1k8 920 872
Golf GTI 2009 mono 280 # 5K6 920 870 B
Scirocco 2015 3d color 300 # 1k8 920 885 E

And target looks like this!! How do you think, not bad? 









But what is inside. *Intro*
My stand in the office of bank where I work in is look like that right now









Golf 6 GTI and Scirocco









Main problem why I need 3 bodies is in screens, GTI's a bit smaller then scirocco's and in fl body there is 1mm of grey side of it. Thats why I decided to take parts in this way:
- motherboard from stock scirocco
- scales from GTI
- body from scirocco FL

I only don't where to find transparent red needles. Its a bit too much to get for 150$ from donor tiguan's cluster.
These I have in both clusters









These are in tiguan's cluster









*If you know where I could buy/find only needles, let me know please. Only red! *

And very important step was to compare scales, because there are a lot of gens (3 or 4) and different types inside gens. So I need to compare my cluster and decide what to do with differences.

*Speedometer.*
Its the same. There is a difference in Side Assist, but this function on the same place but with different picture. And I do not have side assist in car, so what ever?






















































*Tachometer*
Its similar, but with differense. ESP OFF indicator is on motherboard and there is other picture on its place in scale. My ESP OFF indicator will look like daylights picture. I dont use this function much so why I decided not to spend money and time to find other scale. Differents too small and not important at all.























































And picture of set without borders ))


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

One guy taught me today how to disassemble cluster. And he presented me transparent needles. That is why I decided to write one more post.
This 100% completed cluster for my scirocco combined from three others.









Scales and its difference


















Now I need to get somewhere taho scale from Golf cluster #5K6 920 872 and its done. This scale 100% the same to mine in case of indicators.

Some people asked why I didb't buy fl 280 cluster like this one









There are to reasons:
1) I want my black/white center display
2) I've done everything for free finally. (yes, I bought 3 cluster but I return spent money after I'd sold everything not needed)

100% happy now


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Long time ago I was thinking about doing something with headlights. There where Golf R20 Black Edition -> https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_R--2.0T/Lighting/Headlights/ES2190098/








But nothing for scirocco. Yeah, I found several projects like that from Kazan, Russia









I do like this one, but nothing about headlights 

























What do you think about my next step? Yes, I've bought almost new facelift headlights and next day I sent them for paint works. And its done


















































































My own VW Scirocco FL headlights black edition, but with turquoise details a bit ))

P.S. And, yes. I'd found the right scale for taho in 2k km from me in Ekaterinburg. Waiting for it's delivery ))


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

And I finally get it today!! Scirocco RS headlights Black Edition. Like new from manufacturer 










And video from my instagram -> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFo5bw6MkPH/


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Visited 1st time. The process looks like this:










"new" floor









almost ready

















waiting for transplontation

















And these photos I've shoot to show the difference of rear longerons.

fwd








awd (a bit stronger i would say)


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

I hope you remember that I'd bought Mishimoto radiator for Golf R32. 









So now It looks like that. Ready for Scirocco RS.

































And I'd bought BBS RG188 too. We got it from Japan this week. It will be redrilled 5x114.3 -> 5x112 like BBS RG318 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BF0lNlFskG5/

And a bit more about cluster.









I came this evening to the office of guy who do twik things with my cluster to let work with new engine. I had all last needed spare part to finally assemble my cluster. But I had to switch speedometer scale because of difference with 280 one. I'm 100% okay with 240km/h ))









And them we started to clean all parts. Process

































Ready!


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Its alive. Only photos, everything else will be later. Let me simply happy with current result.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

A bit more news.
Longerons are on its place and floor too. We've made measurements and its clear like from manufactory - less then 1mm in diagonal difference. 

Finally we decided to change rear right side (fender). It has been repaired by someone for previous owner and that work was bad I would say. So we need to spend a bit more time to finish body works. But time is not so important because we need only perfect result.

I'd bought one more body partю We call it "quarter" 


















And a bit more about mods. We found that Golf R donor had rear view mirror with FLA. I never knew that it been available for scirocco. But it is!
Friend of mine has it in his Scirocco R14 (I call his R-line with from R bumper but only 1.4 engine under the hood). So I've asked him to compare mirrors, to check how golf's will fit in scirocco and condition of golf's mirror.





































And everything is fine. We'll install it into my Scirocco. Its a bit wider but it fits and works without any problems.


----------



## holophonic (Aug 16, 2014)

That project is massive. You must do body repair for a living. Photos took awhile to load but they all came thru. I love the engine you are putting in.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

holophonic said:


> That project is massive. You must do body repair for a living. Photos took awhile to load but they all came thru. I love the engine you are putting in.


Thank you for this. I hope it's interesting to read and are not bad too 
Engine is excellent for sure. And a lot of experts think so https://www.audi-mediacenter.com/en...-tfsi-engine-is-once-again-best-in-class-6242


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

We decided to implement Side Assist system too. I'll make a post about it after parts will be in my hands.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Body is ready. And its real. And tomorrow it will come to the place where paint masters will start their work and I'll make more photos then. Wait a bit, please 

I've bought new front shaft for a very good price and now I hope to buy almost new rear shafts from rs3 8v.
The same number as 8p - 8P0501204 and 204. And only 15k mileage. 
You very able to see photo several days ago in my instagram -> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGqwEkXMkNG/

And I've finally ordered line assist system -> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGw7FRqMkFI/

And alloys are ready too. I've tried to fit it on front braked and result is brilliant! Everything is okay! Here is result.



























Like new. In details.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Body is ready. High res photos.













































































































Downside you'll see later.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)




----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome build, Alex! Subscribed  ! Really well documented, hope you won't encounter issues with adapting RS3 ECU to Scirocco electronics...


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Thank you, man 

I've paid works with cluster yesterday and brought it to scirocco's body. It means that engine's ECU and cluster now works fine together. And Andrey've done a lot other things with it.









there are a lot of things that I don't need really. But this list was important:
1) sw update to 6xx version
2) front light assist
3) side assist
4) rdks
5) awd fuel tank pumps
6) 240 max speed like on new scale

Interior is too dusty but we put cluster into it just to check how it will look like


















Two weeks ago I've bought front new shafts and last weekend I've paid for rear shafts with 15k mileage. Almost new I would say. Today I'll pay for new front subframe almost new too. And we've got rear aluminium subframe several weeks. 

So drive train is almost new and here is the list:
1) front fists (audi TT)
2) rear fists (audi tt / vw tiguan / passat cc)
3) new hubs
4) front arms (audi tt)
5) front subframe
6) rear subframe aluminium (audi s3 8p pre facelift)
7) new front shafts (audi tt rs / audi rs3)
8) rear shafts (audi rs3)














































Stay tuned.


----------



## 3 vDuds (Oct 7, 2004)

Just went through this build. Mad respect for your dedication. KEEP IT UP!


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

3 vDuds said:


> Just went through this build. Mad respect for your dedication. KEEP IT UP!


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

1st part of electronic works. List will after its finished - some next post.


----------



## Aussie JLB (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks like a monumental amount of work has gone into this.
Its one thing to do a 5 cylinder swap but also an AWD as well!
My hats off to you sir!

I've always wondering of the TTRS alloy rear hub spindles will fit on the MkVI R? 
Were these spindles taking from the TTRS or the RS3 donor car?


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

2nd part. Everything is original. But my English is not so good to write about electronic works in details. Sorry.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Part 2 and a half.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Got more photos about process of head lights painting.



























































































Just more details, nothing new.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

These wheels...
BBS RG 18*9.2 et35 + Michelin Pilot Super Sport 265/40 r18 XL


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

"What's new, man?" - you will ask me. I'd say that 2nd part of built has started this weekend.

Body prepared for paint works. Yeah, I was white while I'd bought it. Only during 4 month.




































Painted


















Yeah, its temporary bentley rims. Friend of bought this set for 200$ somehow.. Body.









All the interior parts and several other parts are inside this van.









Both of these scirocco will be 2.5T. Maxus the owner of grey started his project last year - he had bought audi tt rs on mq500. But his workshop and clients (like me) are much more important that why his is slow in building process. His team is responsible for engine, gearbox, drivetrain and some other thing in my project.









Engine almost ready to be installed.









Next news will be 2-3 weeks later...


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

I'm toooo lazy today to translate very specific words to write details about thing on these photos. Sorry for that. 













































Just write me a line with question if have it. And I'll answer soon ))



















Rear part will be ready by the end of this week I guess.


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

So, how's the progress on the project? Really like all the work that's been put into this car. Was looking into changing my engine to the RS3 one, but looks like too much of a hassle to try it out... Still, hands down for what you're doing with this project! :beer:


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

lambda_dryver said:


> So, how's the progress on the project? Really like all the work that's been put into this car. Was looking into changing my engine to the RS3 one, but looks like too much of a hassle to try it out... Still, hands down for what you're doing with this project! :beer:


Now I actually see that somebody really read this ****ty tread ))


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

May be some of you remember that I'm not the one guy in Russia who builds Scirocco RS. But Maxus do it much slower and he user several my parts for example. Yeah, he builds at firt mine Scirocco RS in his Garage  Customer it the first! ;-P

His Rocco on photos. Fresh










He got all doors' inside stuff from my doors because I'd bought two new.


















As you see his wiring he is cutting all he don't need. I hope he'll finish his project by next summer. I hope.

What about mine? I'm on holiday on Maxus's Passat B6 -> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI0EF3xgpjO/

I planned to visit London by car. Just it. But now I'm in the middle of my vacation and I've done 7800km.

Some where in Great Britain









Netherlands









Praha









Moscow - Minsk - Brest - Warsaw - Berlin - Hannover - Brussels - London - Bournemouth - Amsterdam - Praha - Budapest - Vilnus - Saint Petersburg. Yeah, I'll spend week more in Saint P and then there will be more posts. If you want more photos just use instagram app -> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJDez0vgk81/

I know that engine is almost ready to be installed into body




































Almost new doors (less then 10k milage) are on the body now and fully equipped. Just waiting for new lockers ad it will be finished. Doors are from R20 with moldings for its' side skirts.




























Building is in progress. I hope to start riding before winter comes.
Sorry for a lot of mistakes in this post, I slept 6 hours last two days and done 2400km from Buda. Tired a bit.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Just text about drivetrain suspension and side parts. Everything is on the body now. So its not a plan, this is spec list with all details. I used google translate for names of parts with I know how to name. Sorry. I hope you'll understand everything correctly.

*Front*
Frame — Scirocco
Arms — ТТ
Arms' back rubber — RS3
Fists — ТТ
Hubs — *** (better then original)
Brakes — TT RS full kit
Vuccum pump and master brack cilinder — TTRS
Brake Puds — ATE Ceramic
Steering rack — ТТ
Steering rack arms — ТТ
Steering rack tips — ТТ
Suspension — Bilstein B14 kit
Suspension struts plates — ТТ RS
Suspension struts bearings — TT
Anti-roll bars — Freetrack (may be will be swapped with Passat CC 3.6, we need some tests)
Hubs, nuts, bolts and other fasteners are new — Scirocco

*Back*
Frame — S3
Arms — Scirocco
Fists — ТТ
Hubs — *** (better then original)
Brakes — TT RS full kit
Brake Puds — ATE Ceramic
Brake disks — Otto Z
Suspension — Bilstein B14 kit
Anti-roll bars — Freetrack (may be will be swapped with Passat CC 3.6, we need some tests)
Hubs, nuts, bolts and other fasteners are new — Scirocco

Any questions?


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Finally bought anti roll bars of Passat r36 / audi q3rs / tiguan r-line









23,6mm front
21.7mm rear
Both will be installed this week and this will finish with suspension and drive train.






































9069km I'vw done during vacation and very happy with this trip ))










Fresh photos. I would say its 80-85% ready for first start of engine.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Next week we will start engine at first time I hope. Wait for it!

Yesterday I've decided to add middles into my sound system. So It'll become a bit more complicated

Pioneer DEX-P99RS + iPhone via usb
Eton MAS 160 + Eton CX 280 HG on Eton MA 150.4
Eton 3-401/A4/25MG on Eton SR 100.2
Custom subwoofer based on Eton 10-600 BR - x2 on Eton MA 750.1

Photos of mids and amp for it.























































See you later when I'll have more serious news.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Tech porn. These photos are 2 month old but I got it only today.























































Cleeeean.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

A bit more photos. We are ready only 95% to start engine, so lets wait a bit.

Wiring. Find difference with stock









Wagner intercooler customised a bit. 


















Last photo if "interior". We moved body to prepare it for installation of music system









And final speclist of music components.









1. Apple iPhone (via lightning cable and airport express)
2. Pioneer DEX-P99RS
3. Eton CX 280 HG on Eton SR 60.4 (АВ class)
4. Eton 3-401/a4/25mg on Eton SR 60.4 (АВ class)
5. Eton MAS 160 on Eton SR 100.2 (АВ class)
6. Custom 2x subwoofers like Eton 10-600g in mono. On both Eton MA 750.1 (D class)


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Just photos of the process.




















































For subwoofer



























































I'm so fired of this building ( Just wanna sit into my car and ride it. Thats it.









But it will ready only in 1-2 month.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

On Tuesday we've got the body from music engineers works and wanted to start engine at the first time.










But we found that immo in cluster was tweeked as needed but not the ecu's. So the firt star was okay and fail at the same time.
Video in instagram
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLtY5AVBrCJ/

I hope we'll start it finally this week. We have only two stations to the final result:
- body works (repair a bit and full paint) and exhaust
- music final installation and completing interior

I hope 3-4 for weeks to final. I hope.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

A bit more photos










Front sandwich finished.
1) Aluminium radiator for Golf R32
2) Intercooler for TTRS
3) Airconditioning system from RS3.

Almost nothing from Scirocco under the hood.























































Electronics like from factory


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

1st engine start. Works fine. Immo 100% working.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BL_1GO3Abns/


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

nobody liked 1st start.so why do I need this thread? 

One more video. Working normally.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMBIQV-hUVu/

Now its in workshop responsible for bodyworks, exhaust and some electronics.






















































A lot of colors. Wide front fenders.


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

Superb result, man!  I'm not reading these forums often, but when I do, your thread is the first one I check out! Really like the whole passion you put in the car and, indeed, everything looks factory-like... Wish I had the same knowledgeable people here, as I'm truly in love with the 2.5 tFSi engine. This car is going to be a beast! What power figures are you looking at for the engine?

Keep it up and, especially, keep the updates coming! opcorn:


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

lambda_dryver said:


> Superb result, man!  I'm not reading these forums often, but when I do, your thread is the first one I check out! Really like the whole passion you put in the car and, indeed, everything looks factory-like... Wish I had the same knowledgeable people here, as I'm truly in love with the 2.5 tFSi engine. This car is going to be a beast! What power figures are you looking at for the engine?
> 
> Keep it up and, especially, keep the updates coming! opcorn:


Thank you for such kind words. In a month-two it will be finished and you see 420hp awd best.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Recaro's backs in paint. Almost finished.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Today it should be inside for paint works.









Seat "coat" is ready too. This week sould be ready finally.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Seats are ready.


















One more photo in Instagram -> https://www.instagram.com/p/BM9Rl8khYGH/
And one more video -> https://www.instagram.com/p/BM9PBkIhxfw/

Steering wheel









Podiums for speakers

















Body parts









































Body









































































































































Almost done.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Short flashback.

end of 2015









february 2016

















may 2016









june 2016









july 2016

















august 2016









october 2016

















november 2016

























Waiting for december


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Just finished with electrinoc options. Most interesting are front lights fl, kessy, rdks, side assist and fla. Several photos of the process

















































































































































Stay tuned.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)




----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Brakes are ready. Full set from TTRS, only rear disks are Otto Z perforated. Centers are painted into black color.
I got only rears on photo.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Front bumper is on fitting process with front intercooler. Fenders will be fitted after.























































Niiiice horns by Hella. Not small? )))


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

What were you waiting for this year? Almost year. Test ride. Exhaust. Color. Here you'll see three videos.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

No news and photos. Electronic systems building is in progress.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Kessy works fine






Kessy + audi engine works fine in non-kessy scirocco. Works fine. Immo correct. I guess 1st time in the world.


----------



## RedMK7Dave (Nov 1, 2016)

This is a crazy 😜 project and very amazing at the same time. Your dedication is quite awesome. For your geographic location it is quite amazing what you have done. Car looks great and keep up the good work.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

RedMK7Dave said:


> This is a crazy 😜 project and very amazing at the same time. Your dedication is quite awesome. For your geographic location it is quite amazing what you have done. Car looks great and keep up the good work.


Thx. But location is the best for this kind of project, just believe me


----------



## RedMK7Dave (Nov 1, 2016)

I think I would agree 👍 with that since you have a high volume of the cars that are junked in the area. Plus you have people who are interested in working with you to create and be real craftsman to create a beautiful car.


----------



## pachaphoto (Feb 15, 2016)

like from Moscow! творишь жуть!


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Someday it will be ready to ride.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

See you soon.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Some new photos and videos.

ECU is ready now. Is has now custom software to make all components work together correctly. Especially steering wrack, ABS and immo.










Rear part is almost finished. Front - not yet.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

We are on finish line with my 2.5 Rocco. I had the 1st ride on it last Saturday. But have done no photos at all.

But I bought one more Scirocco. It will be for winter and kind of Alltrack thing ))) There will no lift, but stock suspension for winter.









Its was a big turbo project, but previous owner didn't have strong nerves as needed. So he sold everything from car and bought a lot of chip ****. So its now front wheel drive, 1.8T, k04, in Lapiz Blue color of VW Golf 7R.
I'll make 1.8 + ihi from audi TT + dq250 awd + haldex4 + almost stock everything. Normal 300hp awd car for winter.

But I don't know weather it will be interesting to read about this project or not. And I don't need one more thread for sure.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Working on details. Wheels, steering and suspension. Had several rides today.











And some new photos for you.


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

I finished here. This is the last post because I have no more interest to this thread. Thousands views and no conversations. Okay.
Thanks for those who's been here with me. 

Almost ready. Only details have left.


















Both









2nd on its new wheels.









bye bye


----------



## koedijker (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow, just found your thread today, read it from begin till end.. iiam speechless. Thanks for sharing incl so many pics!


----------



## BlueRocker (May 20, 2017)

*AWD Conversion*



AlexAnikin said:


> I finished here. This is the last post because I have no more interest to this thread. Thousands views and no conversations. Okay.
> Thanks for those who's been here with me.
> 
> Almost ready. Only details have left.
> ...


I saw this thread at the completion of the project (unfortunately), and it aligns with my desire to convert my Scirocco to AWD. I had always figured that the way to go was to pull the drivetrain out of a Golf R, but also would like to own a TT RS. Your project really is the best of both worlds, as I like the Golf R, but I am not a fan of the styling, hence I bought a Scirocco, just a pity it is not AWD.... and it doesn't have a 2.5 TFSI under the bonnet. You have done a great conversion, and the Scirocco is a good platform....


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

Yesterday I was on carwash with Poseidon the first time since May 2017. 2017 have been really has period in my life. This week there is 4th anniversary with my car. My friend. not hobby ))









Car is not finished finally but we need to not much. now its absolutely stable and cars to Norway and back again )) Current mileage is 3300km
Some photos I've made this morning.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

What an awesome build! Just read through the whole thing lol. Unfortunately this forum is mostly US based and we didn't get the scirocco here so there isn't much traffic. Thank you for finishing the thread though and not leaving us hanging, for those of us that are reading. 

Couple of questions, how come you wanted to keep the 240 KM/h cluster with the white and black screen? Just preference? 

Thankfully I get to admire these cars when I visit home, in Romania. In the mean time I drive my VW CC here in the U.S.
I will definitely keep an eye out for updates, but until then congratulations on such an awesome and unique build!


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

AndreiMTM said:


> Couple of questions, how come you wanted to keep the 240 KM/h cluster with the white and black screen? Just preference?


Its 300km/h and facelift case 









If you look at color and 3d color clusters you'll see its like Siemens S55 and S65 ages ago. B/W more accurate and minimalistic with the same info in it. I prefer thing to do something. Color do nothing and its not beautiful in these clusters.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

AlexAnikin said:


> Its 300km/h and facelift case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh I see now, at first I thought you kept the 240 KM/H cluster. And you do bring up a good point, although I switched my cluster from black and white to color. 

Btw, this was the best build thread and most interesting one that I've read through so thank you for posting on here as well! Also enjoyed the road trip pictures as I enjoy road trips a lot as well. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

long long time has gone since last update. Last Wednesday Scirocco was looking like this.









We wanted to finish all the problems of the car. Literally.
32 points we had in a list. 29 finished a bit more new was found.

Each last Saturday of May we have VW Festival near Moscow. So we had 3 day to finish. Successful ))
Saturday morning photos


























From festival

























A bit photos after festival.

































































































May be some day I'll write final spec list


----------



## GTI-Habits (May 7, 2014)

Greetings from Denmark

Soo nice this build, i love the scirocco, and your car is so complete, i dream of the day i start to build myself a scirocco aswell, i tend to bring up your build when i talk about my dreams of scirocco.
i'm sorry that i haven't been writing back in here, but i will try to be more vocal in here.

or maybe drop a message onc ein a while on your instagram, sadly i can't read russian, but i love to follow the ventures of you and your dear scirocco.

by the way, congratulations on getting push to start in the car.

hope you will update a little up the thread here, i'm sure there's more following your build than you can read


----------



## RS_disco (Apr 22, 2019)

Really nice car. :thumbup:


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*great build awesome car*

nice to see that cars of this level are still being built


----------



## Joel3c (Apr 26, 2020)

Anymore updates? Did you manage to solve all the 32 'problems' ?

Interested to see 0-100km/hr timings.

Is the haldex working well on your roc? / How does she handle? 

Awesome thread!


----------



## KLAUS92 (Mar 22, 2021)

AlexAnikin said:


> Yesterday I was on carwash with Poseidon the first time since May 2017. 2017 have been really has period in my life. This week there is 4th anniversary with my car. My friend. not hobby ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing build, only just found these threads  Love the seats, and engine swap, Im thinking of doing the R32 conversion, and an electric conversion too! Well done and she looks amazing mate!!!!


----------

